# scatto di orgoglio



## AceAdrian

Bonjour, comment pourrais je traduire cette image? Le contexte est le suivant:

Gli studenti italiani? I più impreparati d'Europa. Peggio di noi solo Greica..., e Romania. Per risalire serve *uno scatto di orgolio nazionale*. Dunque, merito, *valutazione* e autonomía: queste le linee guida per il mondo della scuola[...].

Ma proposition est la suivante:

Les étudiants italiens ? Les moins préparés de l’Europe. Pire que nous, seulement la Grèce, le Portugal, la Bulgarie et la Roumanie. Pour remonter le niveau il faut un déclic de l’orgueil national. Donc, mérite, évaluation et autonomie : voilà les lignes de guide pour le monde de l’école [...].

Merci pour vos corrections et suggestions.


----------



## Corsicum

Proposition :
_Les étudiants italiens ? Les moins bien préparés* d’Europe. Seuls la Grèce, le Portugal, la Bulgarie et la Roumanie sont pires(font pire) que nous. Pour remonter le niveau(Pour réussir à s’en sortir) il faut un déclic d’orgueil national. Donc, mérite, évaluation et autonomie : voilà les lignes directrices pour le monde de l’école [...]._
_Les moins bien préparés* d’Europe. Pire que nous, on compte seulement la Grèce, le Portugal, la Bulgarie et la Roumanie._

_* Les plus mal préparés ? _

Vu ici
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/italien-francais/scatto


----------



## matoupaschat

D'accordo, perlopiù, con Corsicum .
Solo che tradurrei "uno scatto di orgoglio" con "un sursaut d'orgueil" .
Ciao


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> D'accordo, perlopiù, con Corsicum .
> Solo che tradurrei "uno scatto di orgoglio" con "un sursaut d'orgueil" .
> Ciao


Oui, tu as parfaitement raison pour « _sursaut »_, « _déclic »_ n’est pas correct dans ce contexte.
Il  y a aussi probablement mieux pour : _Pour remonter le niveau(Pour réussir à s’en sortir) ?_


----------



## matoupaschat

Si vraiment je peux proposer une traduction générale en tenant compte d'un maximum de facteurs et en essayant de respecter les suggestions de chacun, je dirais :
_Les étudiants italiens ? Ce sont les plus mal préparés d’Europe. Seuls la Grèce, le Portugal, la Bulgarie et la Roumanie font moins bien que nous. Il faut un sursaut d’orgueil national pour améliorer la situation ! Mérite, évaluation et autonomie, telles sont les lignes directrices pour le monde de l’enseignement [...]._
__ 
PS   Je viens seulement de lire le fil *"scuola"* et de voir le lien vers l'article original du *"sole24ore". *Je regarde ça d'un peu plus près et je reviens ensuite .


----------

